# A quick style study ((nudity))



## xinthton (Jan 23, 2016)

I really love this kind of style and I was happy with its turn out.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very different. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I personally do not appreciate this style but I see you have a lot of talent! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------

